

On Manufacturing Your Own Serendipity - wslh
http://nobulb.com/2011/10/on-manufacturing-your-own-serendipity/

======
mikegreenberg
When opportunities are often the difference between success and failure, being
able to create your own are a valuable skill in highly competitive
environments... technical entrepreneurship being the most currently prevalent.
Thank you for sharing this! :)

